# YOU asked So I'll DELIVER. Matt in the Wild



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

A few of you guys wanted less stretchy pants and more BIG GAME and Camo. Please enjoy some teasers. I posted it in the big game section under Big summer bucks and bulls.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a way cool video! Thanks!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Matt, That can't be Utah. There aren't any bucks like that on a general unit. Everyone will think you photoshopped antlers on does and 2-points. :lol: 


Awesome video for sure. it will be a few months before I get to chase big bucks this year so I will chase them vicariously through your great video's 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Al likes.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

alpinebowman said:


> Matt, That can't be Utah. There aren't any bucks like that on a general unit. Everyone will think you photoshopped antlers on does and 2-points. :lol:
> 
> Awesome video for sure. it will be a few months before I get to chase big bucks this year so I will chase them vicariously through your great video's 8)


I'm not sure if you are being serious. At least 2 of those are big right? I would have shot the biggest one for sure with my bow. And good thing is that they are Utah on public land.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Bears Butt said:


> That is a way cool video! Thanks!


Thanks. Now I just have to wait a month and make things happen.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow another awesome film thanks for sharing your videos are always cool. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Purdy nice......you must give off a scent from all the running that you do because everything was high tailing it out of there. haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

mattinthewild said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt, That can't be Utah. There aren't any bucks like that on a general unit. Everyone will think you photoshopped antlers on does and 2-points. :lol:
> ...


ive killed a few muleys with my bow, and im gettin more and more picky every year, but theres more then 2 bucks in that group i would shoot, especially with my bow!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome video


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Ya that is a way sweet video! My only question is how much ar you shooting your bow? Cuz if you are shooting it as much as you are in hills .....well what else do you have time for?!? :lol:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I only have one questions for your Matt. Liked the video by the way. Felt a lot less weird watching this one without the "stretchy pants". Is this area spike only or LE for elk? That would be my assumption. Just wanted to know if you would have the opportunity to shoot any bulls this year also?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cool video


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Love your vids...keep them coming.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I only have one questions for your Matt. Liked the video by the way. Felt a lot less weird watching this one without the "stretchy pants". Is this area spike only or LE for elk? That would be my assumption. Just wanted to know if you would have the opportunity to shoot any bulls this year also?


I'm not sure what area this would be for Elk but I can check. I've never had the opportunity to shoot at an Elk. I'm hoping the day comes sooner than later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

mattinthewild said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > I only have one questions for your Matt. Liked the video by the way. Felt a lot less weird watching this one without the "stretchy pants". Is this area spike only or LE for elk? That would be my assumption. Just wanted to know if you would have the opportunity to shoot any bulls this year also?
> ...


If he's hunting in any of the areas that the "stretchy" pants videos were shot, its a LE elk unit. Spike and cow only for the unlucky ones who can't draw a tag


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

kill_'em_all said:


> mattinthewild said:
> 
> 
> > bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> ...


This is a spike bull elk unit or limited entry unit.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt, That can't be Utah. There aren't any bucks like that on a general unit. Everyone will think you photoshopped antlers on does and 2-points. :lol:
> ...


He was joking, kind of inside jokes about the new management plans and some people talking about how there are no mature bucks anymore. Those are some nice bucks!


----------

